# Projector retrofit



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

You can just get an HID 9005 kit or even a good 9005 LED bulb (Diode Dynamics SL1, S-V.4, Morimoto 2-stroke, etc). I'm getting the SL1's for mine. The rep here on the forums aid they don't need anti-flicker or canbus modules either, just plug and play.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

I've tried hikari LED, they are great, but not crisp enough.. I really want that badass cutoff...


----------

